# Just a dandelion



## cpeay (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh yeah! You took an old-time subject matter and put a great new,modern-era spin on it! So graphical, with the cold, blue tones to it.


----------



## John Hunt (Apr 29, 2015)

Very well done! A simple subject and make it look great.


----------



## funwitha7d (Apr 29, 2015)

really great, never would have thought this colour would work for this but it really does


----------



## JamesScott86 (May 1, 2015)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous


----------

